# 42 Draft Designs Holiday Specials – Everything TT 10% Off



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

Everyone at 42 wants to thank the VW/Audi community for another great year. To celebrate the end of 2007 we have many of our TT related products on sale. To see all of our holiday specials please visit our website: 42 Draft Designs Holiday Specials.
*10% off TT 225 3" Downpipes*
This sale covers all TT 225 3" downpipes – street and race. Individual cats and test pipes are also included in this sale. To activate this discount, please use coupon code holidays07tt when checking out. 
180 FWD owners – our VW mk4 downpipes are also 10% off. Please use coupon code holidays07ex when checking out to apply the discount.
*10% off TT Engine Cover Hardware Kits*
This sale covers all TT engine cover hardware kits – 225 and 3.2VR6. To activate this discount, please use coupon code holidays07tt when checking out. 
*Necessary Disclaimers:*
Be sure to read the individual product page for each product that you are ordering. Our VW mk4 (TT 180 FWD) 1.8T downpipes are out of stock but will ship mid December. If not written in bold red on our website, the product is in stock or can ship within our normal time frames.
Holiday specials are valid from: 11/29/2007 - 1/1/2008
If you have any questions about this sale or any of our products feel free to post or get in touch with us! 
E: [email protected]
P: 410-923-0411
F: 410-923-0811
Evan


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs Holiday Specials – Everything TT 10% Off (2kjettaguy)*

Dame I should of waited to buy my DP. "O" well great product


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs Holiday Specials – Everything TT 10% Off (my own style tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my own style tt* »_great product

Thank you!


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs Holiday Specials – Everything TT 10% Off (my own style tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my own style tt* »_Dame I should of waited to buy my DP. "O" well great product

you mean...*THE BEST PRODUCT*!
Evan- I haven't gotten a chance to diognose if I need the locking bolts or the ko4 gasket to fix my leak. I'll email you when I know for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs Holiday Specials – Everything TT 10% Off (VWdriver03)*

Holy crap, gotta get one this sale...hope Santa is nice to my bank account


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs Holiday Specials – Everything TT 10% Off (l88m22vette)*


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs Holiday Specials – Everything TT 10% Off (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_
you mean...*THE BEST PRODUCT*!
Evan- I haven't gotten a chance to diognose if I need the locking bolts or the ko4 gasket to fix my leak. I'll email you when I know for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









If you don't have the upgrade hardware, I can tell you right now that's what you need. Version 1 hardware worked great on my car, but sucked on everyone elses! Tell me what hardware you have. If it's the old stuff I can send you the new stuff with replacement gaskets now. That way when you work on the car you fix it instead of just looking at it. 
Evan


----------



## dbk5150 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs Holiday Specials – Everything TT 10% Off (2kjettaguy)*

what is all this about new hardware? Does this have to do with fitment issues? I head there were some that had a little rattle when installed. My local tuner wont do anything but APR but it is too damn expensive!! I really want to get th 42DD with Jet hot coating. Can someone tell me whats up? I do know it is a good downpipe and I am not ragging on it. Just heard there were some fitment issues. Let me know so I can buy one!!
Dan


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs Holiday Specials – Everything TT 10% Off (2kjettaguy)*

Just too hard to resist!


----------



## meds (Dec 2, 2007)

Will you post to Sydney Australia? Keen to take advantage of this offer! 
And will the 225 downpipe fit an mtm exhaust?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (meds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meds* »_Will you post to Sydney Australia? Keen to take advantage of this offer! 
And will the 225 downpipe fit an mtm exhaust?

We ship via TNT Global Express (for large orders). Shipping for a TT 225 Downpipe to Aurstalia is $126.40 and will take approximately 3 days to arrive once the product ships. 
Please see the rules for international shipping:
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/...ional
If everything's agreeable to you, send me a PM or an email anytime and I'll be happy to give you payment options. 
We're not familiar with the particular exhaust you mentioned, so I'd recommend giving that manufacturer a call. It should fit, but I think it's best to cover all bases. Our downpipe includes a 2.55" stock sized adaptor to allow installation of your stock cat-back or any aftermarket cat-back exhaust.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs Holiday Specials – Everything TT 10% Off (dbk5150)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbk5150* »_what is all this about new hardware? Does this have to do with fitment issues? I head there were some that had a little rattle when installed. My local tuner wont do anything but APR but it is too damn expensive!! I really want to get th 42DD with Jet hot coating. Can someone tell me whats up? I do know it is a good downpipe and I am not ragging on it. Just heard there were some fitment issues. Let me know so I can buy one!!
Dan

There are no issues to speak of. I can go into detail about the evolution of our hardware, but the end result is the previous sentence







There are no fitment issues. The production process and tooling I developed for this product ensures that every downpipe that leaves here fits exactly like the prototype, which I spent more time perfecting than I would like to admit. I am a die-hard perfectionist. Any fitment issues are the result of the downpipe not being adjusted properly and the customer using stock motor mount bushings.


----------



## dbk5150 (Dec 1, 2007)

does that mean that in order for it to fit perfectly one would have to buy aftermarket motor mount bushings as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (dbk5150)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbk5150* »_does that mean that in order for it to fit perfectly one would have to buy aftermarket motor mount bushings as well?

It fits perfectly without aftermarket motor mounts. We recommend aftermarket motor mounts, because with the stock mounts, there is a lot of movement causing the downpipe to rub. The aftermarket mounts greatly reduce the engine movement, therefore getting rid of the rubbing. 
You're going from an exhaust that is random diameters/shapes in different areas to an exhaust that is 3" in diameter for the entire length. What I'm saying is that our exhaust sits in there perfectly, but once the engine begins moving back and forth, that's when you're going to wish that you had the aftermarket mounts to limit the engine movement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs Holiday Specials – Everything TT 10% Off (2kjettaguy)*

Ordered mine!


----------



## meds (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Carly, I'll be in contact soon.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So how does using the OEM-delete mid-pipe hanger help instead? I don't think my dealer would like aftermarket mounts http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## bzyrice (Dec 3, 2003)

ooh im so asking for this for xmas from my gf...!! when will there be a full 3" exhaust for the 225 tt?!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (bzyrice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bzyrice* »_ooh im so asking for this for xmas from my gf...!! when will there be a full 3" exhaust for the 225 tt?! 

Evan has been running the full 3" prototype on his tt since H2oi. We're hoping to release the full 3" exhaust sometime mid-winter.


----------



## bzyrice (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Evan has been running the full 3" prototype on his tt since H2oi. We're hoping to release the full 3" exhaust sometime mid-winter.









ooh nice!! maybe i should wait for that?! what is estimated pricing for that?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (bzyrice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bzyrice* »_
ooh nice!! maybe i should wait for that?! what is estimated pricing for that? 

Unfortunately, at the moment, I can't release any price estimates, because we're still working on the project. In the meantime, if you don't want to wait, you could order the DP, and once the full system comes out, you could order the rest of it....just a suggestion.








-Carl


----------



## bzyrice (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Unfortunately, at the moment, I can't release any price estimates, because we're still working on the project. In the meantime, if you don't want to wait, you could order the DP, and once the full system comes out, you could order the rest of it....just a suggestion.








-Carl

oh haha.. i most certainly will!! is there going to be some crazy offer if u buy both tho at the same time?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (bzyrice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bzyrice* »_
oh haha.. i most certainly will!! is there going to be some crazy offer if u buy both tho at the same time? 

I doubt it. We only do sales once a year, and they're normally at Christmas. So I mean, if you feel like waiting until next Christmas, then by all means go for it.








Your best bet would be to place your order for the downpipe now (and get the 10% discount), and then purchase the rest of the system when it comes out. That way you'll save a few pennies.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I put the stock rubber bushings back in my dogbone mount. I used foil-backed fiberglass thermal blanket material in some really tight spots to dampen the vibration during acceleration or deceleration and am VERY happy to say it works beautifully!
The BFI Stage 1 that I had in there (the softest aftermarket bushings) were still noisy to my liking. (I know, I needed to drive them for a couple of weeks to break them in, but I wanted to try the stock ones anyway.)
I think I do still get some contact rattle under hard acceleration, but you really can't tell because of the throatier exhaust tone. Overall, I'm very pleased with this downpipe as the car starts adjusting to the new flow.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

BTW, I got the thermal banket material from Mighty-Mat. It's fiberglass on aluminum foil, neither of which will burn at exhaust temps. The fiberglass is the stuff used for glass pack mufflers. It does smoke a little initially (probably because of the adhesive or other chemicals), but that goes away after a while.








I know people will say that I shouldn't have to use padding, but Evan is right, in some spots the piping is within 1/4" of the heat shield. The trade-off is to use stiff dogbone bushings or a little padding.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Here are some pics. You can see what how close the clearances are. The facts are the space is tight.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

For those of you who don't want to go the stiff bushing route, I recommend a slight modification to the middle pipe. I took a hammer to the area that would touch the steering rack heat shield under hard acceleration.








And a side view:








As you can see, I probably gained 1/4 to 3/8 inch clearance in the process. I should have taken a pic after putting it back in (and I will next time I get under the car). No more rattle under hard acceleration!








Now purists are going to give me crap for reducing the size of the pipe slightly, but purests live with the rattle or vibration from stiff bushings. I can tell you that there is no difference in performance! Actually, the car feels a little stronger, but that may be because I replaced the MAF with the one I had had on my 2001 A4 with the K04-15 Hammer File (namely, and AMU MAF).
The interesting thing about this downpipe mod is that acceleration is much smoother, probably due to quicker spool-up. I know the car is faster because it's much quicker up to speed, but you don't notice the sudden surge as much as before. Again, the turbo is spooling sooner and you don't have the buildup in boost all of a sudden.
Definitely a mod you want!



_Modified by JettaRed at 7:48 PM 12-22-2007_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

This might help to see the depression. I drew a red line showing what the pipe was originally.


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Personally, I think your mod is brilliant. I've been considering trying to one-off a 2.75 downpipe at the local tech college's welding school to allow more wiggle room. Your solution is ideal, purist or not. Thanks for th epiphany.... and the sale is still on. What exhaust are you running and how did the volume and tone change?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*

*Merry Christmas!*


_Quote, originally posted by *iminthegaragedear* »_Personally, I think your mod is brilliant. I've been considering trying to one-off a 2.75 downpipe at the local tech college's welding school to allow more wiggle room. Your solution is ideal, purist or not. Thanks for th epiphany.... and the sale is still on. What exhaust are you running and how did the volume and tone change?

Thanks. I'm running the stock exhaust and the exhaust has more growl under acceleration, but is not otherwise louder, which is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

great! now I can buy what I really wanted for xmas! audi tt fwd 3'' dp here I come!


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (pat7755)*

Just ordered mine today! Woot, thank you 42, and the holiday sale.
Evan, I asked for a different flange with my order. I'm going to have a custom piece made to connect to a 2.75 - 3" exhaust.


----------



## fthelocust (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

I've had this DP on my car since May, it rattled like crazy and drove me nuts,but I just got motor mounts installed, problem solved. If you have rattling problems, two words, motor mounts. Now instead of the downpipe rattling, the entire car does lol.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (fthelocust)*

I always thought the midpipe delete hanger cured the problem


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I always thought the midpipe delete hanger cured the problem

All you need is a poly dog bone, and some proper post install adjustments. Thats what I have read, and that is what I will do. I already have the dog bone.


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

If all it takes to avoid the increased vibration of poly bushings is a slight deformation mod like Bill (Jetta Red) did, I'm for it. Unlikely that his bit of pipe re-sizing noticeably affects performance. Who knows, at some point Evan may even consider a little re-tooling to make an easier fitting, less perfect ID, but rattle-free fit. In some cases, absolute mandrel bent perfect sizing may not be ideal. The poly dogbone and/or motor mounts are no problem for some, and an issue for others. I'd prefer no extra vibration but the next guy may not care about vibration and want the perfect, turbulence free pipe. I think we can all agree that Evan and the tech guys at 42DD are working hard to create products to make our cars better and faster!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*

If I buy a used DP, can you guys at 42DD sell me just the install kit (gaskets, bolts, etc)?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Sorry guys, we are closed for the holidays from 12/22 until 1/2. I am on vacation! This is the only time of year I get any time off, so I am taking a needed break from 42. 
If you've IMed me or anyone at 42 and the message has expired, please email us at [email protected] and we will get back to you Wednesday. I can't gaurantee we will be able to take care of a week and a half worth of email in a day, but at least emails don't expire like IMs. We will get back to everyone.
*To answer and comment on some posts:*
The modifications Bill did to his downpipe are not necessary if you are using aftermarket motor mounts. the stock motor mounts cause MASSIVE engine movement. Once you see the odd shape of the tunnel, the obstacles you will understand there was no other way to make this downpipe in 3". All you need are aftermarket polyurethane dogbone bushings and a proper adjustment and you will have no issues. 
We sell the mounts made by Black Forest Industries. They have a stage 1 kit and a stage 2 kit. Their stage one mounts are the softest on the market. Their stage 2 are the hardest. Remember, it takes 2 weeks to "break in" a set of bushings. In the first two weeks they will seem harsh. Honestly though, the stage 1 bushings are very very mild. I have the ECS bushings in my TT and they are stiffer than the BFI stage 1.
Here's a link to the mounts on our website:
http://store.42draftdesigns.co....html
http://store.42draftdesigns.co....html
I would have recommended that Bill skip the modification and stick with the mounts, but he's a go-getter. I've known him a long time and he doesn't mess around








*iminthegaragedear & others* - 2.75" would 'fit' better, but isn't an economical choice for us to work with. I wouldn't be able to get 2.75" tube bent like I can get 3". I was able to get 3" to work perfectly on my car, which means it will work perfectly on anyone's. My production tooling is incredibly precise, unlike any other manufacturers out there. Our internal standards for pipe and flange fitment are stringent. Our flanges are CNC machined and our pipe is CNC mandrel bent. There are no fitment variations to speak of. 
*PhunkFX* - I will have to take a look at your request when we get back to work next week. We don't offer a 2.75" adaptor, so you may be better off picking up a blank flange or modding the included adaptor. Here's our blank flange in through or adjustable:
http://store.42draftdesigns.co....html
http://store.42draftdesigns.co....html
*l88m22vette* - adding the 180's middle hanger helps stiffen up the exhaust system, but it doesn't address the root of the problem which is excessive engine movement. I bought one of these hanger setups and I plan to test it on my TT soon. 
Here's everything you need to replace hardware and gaskets on a used pipe:
http://store.42draftdesigns.co....html
You need 2 long hardware kits and one short. 
Like I said above, we will be back to work Wednesday. I may turn my computer back off until then







Thanks guys, 
Evan


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_
*PhunkFX* - I will have to take a look at your request when we get back to work next week. We don't offer a 2.75" adaptor, so you may be better off picking up a blank flange or modding the included adaptor. Here's our blank flange in through or adjustable:


I just purchased the adjustable. Just send it with my order when you get back from vacation. I hope it was relaxing and fufilling. Thanks Evan!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_....I would have recommended that Bill skip the modification and stick with the mounts, but he's a go-getter. I've known him a long time and he doesn't mess around










What Evan means is that I am impatient! Everytime in my life when I have tried to grow a beard, I shave it off after three days. Maybe I will try the BFI insert that I got from Evan again, but couldn't wait for two weeks this time.
Evan is right, there is just not enough clearance for a 3" pipe to move with the stock bushings and not touch something. However, my "alteration" seems to have had no negative effect on performance.
Now, if someone was industrious, they'd sell the dogbone mounts with the bushings already broken in!










_Modified by JettaRed at 10:44 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

BTW, I've added a ModShack Boost Machine which is proving to be an incredibly nice compliment to the downpipe. I've got low-end back stronger PLUS a strong top-end due to the combination of the two items.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Really quick: Since I got the used pipe for my 225, should I get the short bolt or long bolt kit?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

2 long 1 short http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Ok, so I need three kits in total...sorwy, I fowgot how to weed


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

*An update!*
Well, I put the stiff dogbone bushings back in to see if they would make a difference because I would still get a little rub on hard acceleration. I've had them in for a few hundred miles now and have to admit that they do get less harsh as they break in. It's only been a week and I have decided that they stay. 
The inside vibration is not noticeable at all when cruising and only when accelerating do you get the extra vibration--but that would happen anyway. First thing, when the bushings are cold, do you notice more vibration. But as they warm up (literally from the engine heat) do they "soften" a bit. I was skeptical about ever liking them, but now I'm a believer!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

can I say _told ya so?_
Or would that be inappropriate








Glad you're enjoying the DP Bill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

I guess you can.







(BTW, I sent you a separate email with a question.)


----------

